# Please help - bruising / rash in groin/back leg area (13 week old male puppy)



## rachd123 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everyone, today my partner noticed some discoloration in our puppy's groin area. He has not been licking or trying to itch the area, and it doesn't seem to cause any pain. Has anyone experienced this before? 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a scrape/bruise

If it doesn't go away in a few days, get it looked at


----------

